
Hiring of Kevin Rose by Google sends all the wrong signals to Silicon Valley - taylorbuley
http://www.siliconbeat.com/2012/03/15/hiring-of-kevin-rose-by-google-sends-all-the-wrong-signals-to-silicon-valley/
======
marquis
Perhaps Rose is hired as a fall-guy: take the helm of Google+ which is failing
and be the public face of it's fall (kind of joking but I guess time will
tell). I'm wondering why Google doesn't buy Pinterest to be honest, it makes a
lot more sense and would tie in G+ to their entire search ecosystem nicely.

